# heparin flush



## godsgirl0967 (Jun 23, 2010)

I need to know if there is a cpt for doing a heparin flush to a mediport?


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 23, 2010)

96523 Irrigation of implanted venous access device for drug delivery systems


----------



## godsgirl0967 (Jun 23, 2010)

thx cipher!


----------



## SJordan (Jun 23, 2010)

You can only bill for a port flush 96523 if NO other
services are done that day including drawing labs.


----------

